# Problems with CZ 75 D compact



## czhonduras (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello!! my name is Samuel Diaz, I am from Honduras and i bought a CZ-75 D compact 18 months ago and i started to shoot it regulary, i never had a problem during 17 months i used different magazines all kind of ammo and never had a problem, however two days ago i was walking in a mountain and suddenly i decided to shot a few rounds just to get two jamms with a 14 rounds magazine!!! the first was a feeding problem and the other one was an ejection problem.. i dont know what happened but i am really concern about it, the only reason that i think could it is that one day before i clean it and oil the gun and probably i used to much oil!! that day i was carrying Sellier and Bellot 115 grains jhp... and what i noticed is that after i shot the chamber and slide had a lot of tiny little circles that look like green....

I am so confused and i dont know what to do.... please help me!!!!


1. I have been using sellier and bellot since i bought the gun.

2. I use hoppes "9" cleaner and hoppes "9" oil... i dont use grease but i have a tube of hoppes 9 grease for my shotgun.

3. The first time when the pistol fail it extracted the cartridge without problem but when the slide pushed the nest round this didnt go up trough the ramp of the barrel instead of that the round was stocked in the lower edge of the ramp.

4. The in the second failure the slide was able to push a round into the chamber, however the previous cartridge was not extracted even when it was already out of the extractor.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, Samuel;

*Problem #3* is frequently the result of a bad or dirty magazine. The top of the magazine-the _feed lips_-may be worn or the shape has changed through use. Also possible: The magazine was not fully seated (pushed all the way in) into the pistol; or the inside of the magazine is dirty, holding onto the follower so it can't push cartridges up smoothly. Solution: Try other magazines. If it happens with most other magazines, and especially with new, clean ones, the problem may be a rough feed ramp (but I doubt it).

*Problem #4* may have happened because the gun was dirty. If you had used too much oil, the oil may have held onto dirt. This would slow the slide down, as it moves back and forth, causing incomplete extraction. Dirt might also get into the extractor's hook, making it malfunction. It is also possible that you relaxed your hold on the gun, for just that one shot (but I doubt it, because it happened only that once).

Let us know how things work out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you've had the pistol for 18 months and have shot it regularly it may be time to change some springs. Perhaps the recoil spring, and the magazine springs would be my first thought and are basically an inexpensive changeout, along with the advice Steve has given.

I'd clean and lightly lube the pistol and take it out again and you may want to make a note if it's only one magazine or the lot, if the pistol malfunctions again. S&B is good ammo so I suspect it's not an ammo issue. If it still malfunctions after the spring changes it may be the extractor.

Basically, it's a matter of "deduction" my good sir.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm chewing on my tongue, trying valiantly to keep from making yet another Sherlock Holmes pun.


----------



## czhonduras (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback!!

I will try to follow all your tips and i hope to solve those issues!!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with CZ's, but, as with a Beretta 92FS, or perhaps most pistols you may want to remove the extractor and clean the extractor channel, perhaps change out the extractor and purchase extra power extractor spring(s) which are available from Wolff and CZCustom.

If you have never removed the extractor and have shot the pistol regularly for the last 18 months you may have a lot of gunk buildup in the extractor channel and the extractor spring(s) which may have led to your issue. Or the extractor itself may be chipped or worn or the spring(s) are not doing their job. It may not be the issue at all, but most definitely it is something to be aware of.

I did a little google "cz extractor change" and a little research on CZ forums and some have had this issue. Reading your post and doing a little research leads me to speculate that it may be an extraction issue.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

czhonduras said:


> and what i noticed is that after i shot the chamber and slide had a lot of tiny little circles that look like green....
> 
> 4. The in the second failure the slide was able to push a round into the chamber, however the previous cartridge was not extracted even when it was already out of the extractor.


I'm thinking those little green circles are small shavings from the rim of the case brought on by the extractor not fully seating on the rim of the case properly and thus corresponding with #4.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW this is what Wolff claims: 

"Extra power extractor springs are available to correct extraction problems common in the CZ-75/85 series pistols - all calibers. Wolff springs are approximately 25% stronger than factory springs. Will also function in EAA Witness, Springfield P-9 and most CZ clone pistols."


Looks like an easy fix if this is in fact the issue. Those who had extraction issues previously reported no issues after the change.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice detective work, Watson.
My compliments!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Nice detective work, Watson.
> My compliments!


Thank-you for the compliment, Mr. Holmes. 'I indeed know your methods" which should have come as no surprise. I eliminated all other factors, and the one which remained must be the truth. It was quite elementary and a pure matter of deduction.

It may not be the OP's issue, but after doing a little research; the stock extractor spring in these particular models has shown to be(the Achilles heel) for many CZ owners, not just a few, coupled with the statement from Wolff.

Some go as far as recommending changing all factory springs with after market or extra power springs from Wolff or CZ custom, including the magazine springs and recoil spring. Likewise, of course, some have had no issues at all.


----------



## czhonduras (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks to all!!!

I am working in my shopping list and i was wondering what kind of recoil spring should i buy?.... what do you guys think, should i get a 14,15,16 or 17 pounds spring?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I were doing it, I would buy one standard-strength spring, one spring that's one-pound-worth stronger, and one more that's a pound-worth stronger than that.
(The springs are relatively cheap, but shipping them to Honduras might be expensive. Thus, buying three at a time is probably a good idea.)

Then I would start with the standard spring, take notes, and try the others too.

(I have no idea of what the standard spring's strength is.)


----------



## czhonduras (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah you are right the shipping in expensive but i am gonna try to match the purchase and the trip that a relative is planning soon... i think the original spring is 17?... so what do you think about cz custom quality?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to let other people answer that. I've never owned a CZ gun.

I did once own a CZ motorcycle. It was very well engineered and made, but of inferior materials. It was a good bike, and very comfortable to ride, for as long as it lasted.
But of course, that was during Czechoslovakia's Communist years. It's not even Czechoslovakia any more.
They do still make the best beer in the world, though: Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything I have received from CZ Custom has been first rate!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

czhonduras said:


> Thanks to all!!!
> 
> I am working in my shopping list and i was wondering what kind of recoil spring should i buy?.... what do you guys think, should i get a 14,15,16 or 17 pounds spring?


The standard factory recoil spring is 14 pounds(safe bet). If you opt to go for more poundage it's a matter of trial and error, 15 would probably work just fine, 16 could be iffy with lighter loads and 17 may be too much depending. I'd definitely forego the 17 unless you are shooting hot, hot, ammo. Steve has given very good advice, you won't know until you run the springs, but 14 pounds is standard. That being said, a major concern should be the extra power "extractor spring" and you should probably stock up. However, w/ the new extra power extractor spring and your pistol being a CZ you should not have to worry about it for a long, long time. Let us know how it works out, and if in fact the stock "extractor" spring is the culprit(i.e. the Moriarty).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> ...[T]he culprit(i.e. the Moriarty).


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## JF123 (Dec 26, 2016)

I know, 2.5 years down the line, may be a tad late. But the little green circles do need an explanation from someone that has seen them before.



czhonduras said:


> ...the only reason that i think could it is that one day before i clean it and oil the gun and probably i used to much oil!! that day i was carrying Sellier and Bellot 115 grains jhp... and what i noticed is that after i shot the chamber and slide had a lot of tiny little circles that look like green....


I think the above says it all. The little green circles are unburnt/partially-burnt flakes of powder. I am reasonable certain you had oil ingress into some of your rounds.

The oil mixed with some powder grains weakens the charge and may not produce enough recoil to cycle properly. The said unburnt powder grains has a tendency to end up in inconvenient places, like extractors and triggers.

As a teenager I had to clean my father's guns. Not knowing how much oil to use, I was under the impression that more is better and proceeded to make sure everything was well covered; including the magazine and bullets. You know, to keep corrosion at bay . We had problems a few days later. First with the .32ACP Luger. With the first well-oiled magazine, recoil was variable and cycling was unreliable. This is where I first saw the "little green circles". After reloading the magazine with fresh ammo the problem was solved. We then destroyed the new Taurus .38spl that was purchased a week before. First round was just powerful enough to push the bullet into the barrel. Thank heavens the next round also had oil in. As it was the next shot only cracked the cylinder and bent the frame.

When we took it back to the gunshop for a warranty claim, they pulled the remaining 4 rounds from the cylinder and showed us the oil-contaminated powder. Expensive lesson.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good analysis.
Good point.
Welcome to the Forum.
(You might be our most-far-flung member!)


----------

